# Self bailing raft package auction starting bid $1



## FrontierPlay (Mar 12, 2012)

The auction has closed. Thanks to all who looked and placed bids on this auction.


----------



## FrontierPlay (Mar 12, 2012)

*Find out when our next auction takes place.*

Sign up for our e-mail news letter and we'll let you know when our next raft package auction takes place or friend us on Facebook.


----------

